# What a difference a storm makes.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I returned from utilizing the second of my two weeks of hunting allotted by my nonres license ( sure do miss the annual permit). I actually changed my dates a little due to the subzero weather. We had it here in Wyo. too, but my old house here is warmer than the leaky camper on the farm. The snow had arrived in North Dakota during the short time I was gone and boy did that change the bird behavior. Pheasants know when they are more exposed and react accordingly. I found myself relying on the 12 ga. considerably more this time. The sharptails were easier to approach than the pheasants. I was even hunting areas of light pressure. I have hunted late season birds for about 12 years in the area I hunted and knew what to expect, however, it seemed worse this time. Could be due to the increase in hawks and eagles. 
I had fewer mice to trap out of the camper this time and repaired the electrical demons on my buddies farmyard. This made life in the camper a little better. Two week total for mice? 28! I hope I didn't need a trapping license! :lol: No pelts were sold on the open market.
I had a great time hunting birds and visiting friends as always. The days are cherished as always. The only truly tough day was hunting the day of the blizzard. I went through a lot to be there and the license cost me dearly, so I hunted anyway. Spending a little over an hour to bag three roosters and a beautiful brace of sharptails was worth the frozen nose, watering eyes, and pain in my fingers. I could have worn thicker gloves, but who can shoot well with those things on? I did take a few pictures, not as many as I should have though. I kept forgetting to take the camera when I rode in my friend's truck. The events usually stay pretty sharp in my mind over the years, but that is harder to share with the viewers. Without further delay, a few images:


----------

